# Did Ariens ever make snowblowers for Bolens?



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just got through looking at Facebook marketplace, and noticed a Bolens blower for sale in RI that looked like a clone of the 10000 series Ariens.....is there such and Animal? Scott???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep! there were some Bolens made by Ariens..
not many, and not for long..but they are out there..
they were made in the late 1960's and/or early 1970's (exact years currently unknown) and are Ariens "10,000 series" machines in Bolens garb..
more info here:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question3


Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have one, an artic 75. some things are different ariens wheels dont fit without mods, gearbox is totally different, housing mount is oddly shaped so it wont take 10000 series attachments


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Seen it on FB market place, looks in good shape too
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/134668243862804


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that one falsely advertised its only a 5hp


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

thats the one I was talking about Dauntae


----------

